# Another engine swap



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Here's another one I thought ya'll would like to see. We just finished it up this afternoon and man does it run great!

http://hambone.homelinux.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=91


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

another honda


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

roperdude91 said:


> another honda


Correction: another FREE honda


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

its a honda lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

freeeee honda, i asked him why honda, free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

good post i'm working on one that got ran over by a back hoe and broke the top piece of the crank case and is a cannot get part they sent me the fly wheel and everything else i needed but i cannot get the top crankcase cover, also was it tricky to center the clutch to the clutch drum


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

It was VERY tricky to align the clutch and clutch drum. It took alot of measuring, re-mearsuring and a little bit of trigonometry to get it right, but I'm happy to say that the auger runs smooth with no vibration so we must have it pretty dead on. :thumbsup:


----------

